# Την ίδια ώρα, στις ΗΠΑ...



## Costas (Aug 4, 2009)

Ή μάλλον, ούτε "την ίδια ώρα" (παρά πριν από μερικά χρόνια) ούτε "στις ΗΠΑ" παρά στο Γκουαντάναμο. *Διεξοδική περιγραφή* των βασανιστηρίων στα οποία υποβλήθηκε ο "κρατούμενος 063" για 40 μέρες από ένα σμάρι στρατιώτες/ίνες, γιατρούς/ισσες, ψυχολόγους/ες, σκύλους/ες, κλπ.

Από το μπλογκ China matters, το οποίο σχολιάζει πολιτικά άρθρο του bioethics.net.

Η νέα διοίκηση Ομπάμα, εφόσον αποφάσισε να "προσπεράσει" αυτό το αίσχος για λόγους "εθνικής ενότητας" και εφόσον δεσμεύτηκε να παράσχει δικαστική κάλυψη και να αναλάβει τα όπου γης δικαστικά έξοδα υπεράσπισης οποιουδήποτε βασανιστή-που-απλώς-εκτελούσε-διαταγές, άρα ψευδώς [it] "promis[ed] never to do it again": πιο "σεμνό" θα ήταν να υποσχεθεί ότι "θα προσπαθεί να μην το ξανακάνει"...


----------

